# Info on Lionheart



## lady kush (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey guys I need to know if there is any one out there that has tried to grow or has smoked Lionheart. Im dying to try it. I need some info on it before I get the seed. Is the high and the yeild worth it?


----------



## bud boy (Jan 13, 2006)

lady lush just put it this way, ill read u the quote on the info about this strain.
'most people put it out after a few pulls, anybody nearby will get high'
imagine u had that wooooooohooo thumbs up from me


----------



## lady kush (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Bud Boy,Ive been waiting for a response on that. Yeah Ive heard the same thing about it. The fact that its like a one hitter is what caught my attition. I dont know of anyone who has smoked it or even tried to grow it. Thanks for the input


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 21, 2006)

Freakin owwww. $20 a seed. Shit. I'm startin to feel like a freakin melon.


----------



## lady kush (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah,  I know what you mean Stoney but if its worth it then I'll get some seeds. The only thing is I read some where that the yeild isn't that high ...then again if its some bomb ass shit...well then you know


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 21, 2006)

lady kush, I've been called "tight". The way I look at it, $100 for 5 seeds is gouging. Hey, Nirvana has WW for $25.39 US. That's for 10 seeds. You won't get anything that's radically more potent than WW. Easy grow, good yield.

When someone starts trying to jack the prices, it pisses me off. Hey, get yourself whatever plant you like and start ALL the seeds at once. Get one clone from each plant at one month. Flower the clones and FIND THAT MALE. Put the male in the middle of 4 females and take it all the way to seed. You'll have many HUNDRED seeds if you pollinate heavily. Maybe even up to a thousand. Now, would you sell 5 of those seeds for $100? Christ, if you have 500 seeds, you'd have made $10 Thousand bucks off one seed grow. Give me a break!

People who do weed are cool if they don't rip off other people. IMO, $100 for 5 seeds is a rip off. The person is just trying to make a quick buck by screwing cool people. I think the guy has a big car payment.

That's my two cents.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

I love planet skunk and nirvana seeds. $15.00 +s/h of an indoor mix. I don't care what I get. It will all be good for 15 bucks. If I end up with (1) female I would be happy as hell. Bagseed I have to do 10-15 to get a good female with no hermie traits.

I can see why to get the special strains, but I have gotten burned out on the best of it. I have smoked some great strains, but after 2-3 months of the same ole same ole, schwagg got me higher, cause it was something different.

I found the best scenerio is to find a freind with some acreage. Get a mother or two going. (1) indoor and (1) outdoor. Have an indoor going for your own and clone the living shit out of the outdoor. Hand it to a freind to grow the monster Sativas. I still have bud from over a year. ago, that I still smoke for something different. (youll see that I don't have the experience indoor, but outdoor the yeild is great, uncomparable to indoor). Variety, variety, variety.

Put a bullet in my head when I pay a hundred bucks for a not garunteed female seeds. I'll stick to bagseed for that amount.


----------



## lady kush (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Stoney and Mutt. I needed that kind of point of view


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 25, 2006)

"Hey, get yourself whatever plant you like and start ALL the seeds at once. Get one clone from each plant at one month. Flower the clones and FIND THAT MALE. Put the male in the middle of 4 females and take it all the way to seed."

It's not that easy SB.
If you have let's say 4 females (or even 1) that yields let's say 100 seeds, from the same male and you plant them, they will all be different.
Just like with people.  If a man knocks up 4 sisters, all the kids will be different.  Similar, but not identical.
I don't know all the nuts and bolkts, but I believe it takes at least 3 generations to get a stable strain that breeds true.

I do agree with you 100% re: the cost of seeds.  When you can get strains just as potent for far cheaper.

Of course if someone wanted to slip me a clone or two (hint hint)....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 25, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> It's not that easy SB.)


I'm not talking about selling seeds. If you do as I said, you'll have more seeds than you'll ever use and if the parents were really great dope, you'll get something pretty close.


			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> If you have let's say 4 females (or even 1) that yields let's say 100 seeds, from the same male and you plant them, they will all be different.)


Not if you use seeds from a breeder. The male and female plants will all be of the same quality as the plants from which they come. This is because the seeds are already several generations into breeding unless you get seeds from a rip off joint. The individual genetics will all be slightly different tho', you're right about that.


			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Just like with people. If a man knocks up 4 sisters, all the kids will be different. Similar, but not identical.)


He got all four of em? Damn, he's got it goin on.


			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I don't know all the nuts and bolkts, but I believe it takes at least 3 generations to get a stable strain that breeds true.


If you buy any of the seeds that one of the big seed places have, your getting a result of quite a few generations. The proof is in the smoke.


			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I do agree with you 100% re: the cost of seeds. When you can get strains just as potent for far cheaper..


Yeah buddy! With cloning, I won't need seeds for quite a while.


			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Of course if someone wanted to slip me a clone or two (hint hint)....


Ha! I've no shortage of clones...come on over.


----------



## Ernie Wings (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, first of all, the seedlings are up for about 9 days and are coming along nicely. I am just using the basic two 40 watt flors and it seems to be working well. However, I am unsure of fertilizing and I have 20 20 20 prepared and ready to use. just do not know the right time. Any suggestions? And another thing...Does anyone know the rate of growth for this seed using this methoud?


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

if you make seeds do you get a cheap bud r not????


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> if you make seeds do you get a cheap bud r not????


I don't understand what you're asking me.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 19, 2006)

The bud will still be good but you will loose a lot of weight to seeds and the energy the plant puts into making them.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 20, 2006)

ok so if i make some seeds i still can smoke some bud...not bad...


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 20, 2006)

Thanx...


----------

